# Dec 5th, 2011 - New SFGZ Carters!



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

For those of you (Øivind?) waiting for more SFGZ Carters to become available, here's the link:

http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> For those of you (Øivind?) waiting for more SFGZ Carters to become available, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products


So is this the same steel as in the HG, just a different handle?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 5, 2011)

I like that 6.1 sun (184mm) Fukugozai Honesuki.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 5, 2011)

Peco said:


> So is this the same steel as in the HG, just a different handle?



Yes, and the finish on the blade is a bit different. A little more rustic, although, some say better.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

Peco said:


> So is this the same steel as in the HG, just a different handle?



Yes, either white or blue, depending, but the same steel. The hammer marks on the sides of the blade are not pollshed out, though, which, along with the handle, explains the difference in price.


----------



## TB_London (Dec 5, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I like that 6.1 sun (184mm) Fukugozai Honesuki.



I've got a SFGZ honesuki, and it just seems fragile(due to it's thinness compared to my hattori honesuki) and the lack of a pointy tip makes it slightly more awkward for me. As an all round small knife though the thing rocks


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 5, 2011)

I imagined that would be the case. Not as durable or a workhorse as a regular honesuki, more like a more useful petty (like Lefty's Pierre).


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 5, 2011)

Why are the neck knives so much more expensive than the kitchen knives?


----------



## bprescot (Dec 5, 2011)

Is it me or is the 6.4 sun look a bit small. Think it might be mislabeled and actually a 5.4


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> For those of you (Øivind?) waiting for more SFGZ Carters to become available, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products



Thanks for the info, just bought myself something for christmas http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/48sun-stainless-fukugozai-deba-both-bevel


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

Peco said:


> Thanks for the info, just bought myself something for christmas http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/48sun-stainless-fukugozai-deba-both-bevel



Merry Christmas! Bet it won't make it under the tree.


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Merry Christmas! Bet it won't make it under the tree.



Thanks, well we'll see - customs here can be a PITA!!!


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

Peco said:


> Thanks, well we'll see - customs here can be a PITA!!!



they sure can, and now they have to check 2 packets from Mr Carter, hope the customs are having Christmas holliday


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> they sure can, and now they have to check 2 packets from Mr Carter, hope the customs are having Christmas holliday



W T F, what did u buy???


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

Peco said:


> W T F, what did u buy???



the 6.4 sun, had to try it out


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> the 6.4 sun, had to try it out



Link please!


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/64sun-stainless-fukugozai-funayuki


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/64sun-stainless-fukugozai-funayuki


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/64sun-stainless-fukugozai-funayuki



lets just hope the spec. are wrong, so i will get it 192mm and not 165mm that the spec says


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> lets just hope the spec. are wrong, so i will get it 192mm and not 165mm that the spec says



And pro line of course, not :razz:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice 

However my money is going to Burke and Marko. I really love Carter, only cons I have on his knives are fit and finish, handle and edge retention. But everything else is really great. But having 7 Markos, 3 Pierres and 4 Burkes on the way, I now how to stop for a while. There must be an end to all this insanity.


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Nice
> 
> However my money is going to Burke and Marko. I really love Carter, only cons I have on his knives are fit and finish, handle and edge retention. But everything else is really great. But having 7 Markos, 3 Pierres and 4 Burkes on the way, I now how to stop for a while. There must be an end to all this insanity.



C'mon Ø, buy some more knifes - you need them


----------



## echerub (Dec 5, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> There must be an end to all this insanity.



Yes, but how many of us have found that end?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Dec 5, 2011)

dude - im a home chef 

Anyway. I love Carter and I suspect these beauties to sell really fast. Carter is a great blade smith, one of the best IMO. I put him amoung top 4 US makers atm.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 5, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Nice
> 
> However my money is going to Burke and Marko.



You mean _some_ of your money is going to Burke and Marko, surely not _all_ of it. There are some orphan knives out there just waiting for a good home like yours Oivind. You think about that, then revisit that Carter link, and do the right thing. 

In all seriousness, 7 Markos, 3 Pierres, and 4 Burkes is insane. It's possible you need professional help.


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Nice
> 
> However my money is going to Burke and Marko. I really love Carter, only cons I have on his knives are fit and finish, handle and edge retention. But everything else is really great. But having 7 Markos, 3 Pierres and 4 Burkes on the way, I now how to stop for a while. There must be an end to all this insanity.



Does Stoltenberg know that you are sending all the oil money out of the country ?  home chef, damn, im a working chef and never have time to use all mine knives.


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

Carter sold 6 knifes since this was posted :shocked3:


----------



## jm2hill (Dec 5, 2011)

Make that 7 Peco, make that 7 - my finger slipped and clicked buy! Got a sweet buy on this one: http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/62sun-stainless-fukugozai-wabocho


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> Make that 7 Peco, make that 7 - my finger slipped and clicked buy! Got a sweet buy on this one: http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/new-products/62sun-stainless-fukugozai-wabocho



Nice catch


----------



## jm2hill (Dec 5, 2011)

I couldn't agree more!

anyone else thinking about getting one?

who got the other 4?


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 5, 2011)

I got one. 5.5 sun, nice and small.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> You mean _some_ of your money is going to Burke and Marko, surely not _all_ of it. There are some orphan knives out there just waiting for a good home like yours Oivind. You think about that, then revisit that Carter link, and do the right thing.
> 
> In all seriousness, 7 Markos, 3 Pierres, and 4 Burkes is insane. It's possible you need professional help.



I agree, and the professionals I'm thinking of are named Rader, Fowler and Ealy.


----------



## bprescot (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> the 6.4 sun, had to try it out



Hey DK, bad news. I had sent them an email with my suspicions about that being a 5.4 and got the below in response. You might be getting an email from them soon... 

"Thank you for the email and the keen eye. You were right about the item being listed wrong. We're currently checking the rest of the items to ensure that they're all correct, and we appreciate you letting us know."


----------



## tk59 (Dec 5, 2011)

Uh and Devin. It's not like he can't one-up that DTITK prototype.  Dang. I wanted that 6.4 sun...


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

bprescot said:


> Hey DK, bad news. I had sent them an email with my suspicions about that being a 5.4 and got the below in response. You might be getting an email from them soon...
> 
> "Thank you for the email and the keen eye. You were right about the item being listed wrong. We're currently checking the rest of the items to ensure that they're all correct, and we appreciate you letting us know."



thank you bprescot, i recived an email from them and they offered me another knife instead or that i could wait a couple of days since they had the 6.4 in production and would be finish in few days, so i told them i could wait  no harm done there. actually i send them an email after i read your post about you suspicions  so thanks again.


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> thank you bprescot, i recived an email from them and they offered me another knife instead or that i could wait a couple of days since they had the 6.4 in production and would be finish in few days, so i told them i could wait  no harm done there. actually i send them an email after i read your post about you suspicions  so thanks again.



No 6 month wait there, great service ... look forward to see it early next year


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

Peco said:


> No 6 month wait there, great service ... look forward to see it early next year



exactly  great customer service and fast reply on my email. dont forget to bring yours


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> exactly  great customer service and fast reply on my email. dont forget to bring yours



I'll bring 3


----------



## DK chef (Dec 5, 2011)

Peco said:


> I'll bring 3



:doublethumbsup: great, and they will probably have companion on their way home with some naturals


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

DK chef said:


> :doublethumbsup: great, and they will probably have companion on their way home with some naturals



You never know


----------



## Kyle (Dec 5, 2011)

I've asked this once before but I don't think I got an answer... why does it seem like everyone on here wants BIGGER (240 & 270 for a gyuto) but when it comes to Carter people are always talking about buying a dinky little funayaki? 

I don't have any type of petty or utility knife. Is this where a Carter funayaki fits in? I don't need another knife, but I would love to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 5, 2011)

Kyle said:


> I've asked this once before but I don't think I got an answer... why does it seem like everyone on here wants BIGGER (240 & 270 for a gyuto) but when it comes to Carter people are always talking about buying a dinky little funayaki?
> 
> I don't have any type of petty or utility knife. Is this where a Carter funayaki fits in? I don't need another knife, but I would love to see what all the fuss is about!



I'm guessing it's a combination of Carter's higher pricing for larger knives, the low availability of them, and that people do have to have a smaller knife in their collection.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> I'm guessing it's a combination of Carter's higher pricing for larger knives, the low availability of them, and that people do have to have a smaller knife in their collection.



+1

Many of us do have 240s and 270s (pardon me, 8 sun and 9 sun) Carters.


----------



## welshstar (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi

I know its not cool to say this but how do you get over the fact that these knives look like crap ?

I understand that that its all about the blade but seriously some of the handles look like the work of a blind chainsaw carver


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I know its not cool to say this but how do you get over the fact that these knives look like crap ?
> 
> I understand that that its all about the blade but seriously some of the handles look like the work of a blind chainsaw carver



Don't drive yourself crazy with worry. We do fine:


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 5, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I know its not cool to say this but how do you get over the fact that these knives look like crap ?
> 
> I understand that that its all about the blade but seriously some of the handles look like the work of a blind chainsaw carver



Rehandle up in this crib.


----------



## welshstar (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats cheating though !!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Thats cheating though !!



Is taking a knife to the stones that's came poorly sharpened OOTB cheating?


----------



## welshstar (Dec 5, 2011)

Im talking about the rehandling !!


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice Rick, did you etch the bottom Carter yourself?


----------



## Lefty (Dec 5, 2011)

It's not cheating...especially when you do it yourself


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't see the problem with making knives that are more affordable to the average person. If the most important part of a knife is the blade, putting all of the effort into that part makes sense to me. The handle is just the interface. If it works it is good enough, if that keeps the product more affordable. You want nice handle? You can have that too, but it costs more.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 5, 2011)

Lefty said:


> It's not cheating...especially when you do it yourself  QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed, not cheating at all:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Nice Rick, did you etch the bottom Carter yourself?



No, the etching was done by Dave. That's one of Stefan's "off the shelf" handles, BTW.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Thats cheating though !!



OK, if you think rehandling is somehow "cheating", then here are two Carters that are "stock" (OOTB):


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 5, 2011)

Boy-Howdy, those really hurt the eyeballs!


----------



## welshstar (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah but arent they like $1000 each ??


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Yeah but arent they like $1000 each ??



More like $1000 for both. That's a 4.6 sun HG in white steel and a 9.2 sun HG gyuto in blue super. If you're curious, check out Murray's prices using his current price guide.

Gee, I'm beginning to feel like an unpaid sales rep for Carter Cutlery, when all I wanted to do was let people know he had some new knives up before all the good ones were sold. 

:beatinghead:


----------



## welshstar (Dec 5, 2011)

That will teach you to be helpful !!!


----------



## jm2hill (Dec 5, 2011)

I need to get mine rehandled. Make it a beauty. I saved some on the cost so that will go straight to rehandling!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 5, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> I need to get mine rehandled. Make it a beauty. I saved some on the cost so that will go straight to rehandling!



Are you going to use a forum member, or are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 5, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I don't see the problem with making knives that are more affordable to the average person. If the most important part of a knife is the blade, putting all of the effort into that part makes sense to me. The handle is just the interface. If it works it is good enough, if that keeps the product more affordable. You want nice handle? You can have that too, but it costs more.



+1

I don't like the handles/ferrules on the SFGZ series either, which is why I bought an ebony handled HG (see the photo/s attached by Rick). I have zero complaints about it.


----------



## jm2hill (Dec 6, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Are you going to use a forum member, or are you going to do it yourself?



hell I wish I could do it myself. That day is a long time away. 

Some unlucky forum member will have to deal with me. Unless I get one of Stefan's pre-cuts but then I may be too scared to do it myself anyway!


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 6, 2011)

I believe Dave installs wa handles. http://japaneseknifesharpening.com/handlereplace.html


----------



## karloevaristo (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn... should have waited a couple of months for these... ended up with an HG Carter... Kinda like the SFGZ's better... Even the way it looks appeals to me over the HG's... oh well... Good things comes to those who wait I guess... :spankarse:


----------



## tk59 (Dec 6, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I know its not cool to say this but how do you get over the fact that these knives look like crap ?
> 
> I understand that that its all about the blade but seriously some of the handles look like the work of a blind chainsaw carver


Some people buy for appearance, others for performance. Have you ever gone to a hole-in-the-wall restaurant that blows away the fancy one down the street? Do me a favor and don't buy one so I can have a better selection, lol.


----------



## DK chef (Dec 6, 2011)

well my 6.4sun is already done and ready to ship  that was fast,


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

That couple of days went pretty fast! Looks great


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I know its not cool to say this but how do you get over the fact that these knives look like crap ?
> 
> I understand that that its all about the blade but seriously some of the handles look like the work of a blind chainsaw carver



Which is why Carter will put an upgraded on mine - same as I got on my HG. Maybe not what most people want but I'm happy with the Ho Wood Handle/Water Buffalo Horn Ferrule he makes. Guess that's only cheating a little


----------



## jm2hill (Dec 6, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> I believe Dave installs wa handles. http://japaneseknifesharpening.com/handlereplace.html



I was thinking Dave. Buy I'll want to use this one straight away (I've been craving a carter for about 6 months) and seeing as I have so many things at Dave already I would probably tell him to hold onto to it till the rest are done, which I've told him he has minimum two months to work on as I'm in no rush for that stuff!

It will probably end up in Dave's hands unless I can work the nerve up to try install it myself. The tools haven't been used since mid spring either so maybe I can make a project of it.


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> I was thinking Dave. Buy I'll want to use this one straight away (I've been craving a carter for about 6 months) and seeing as I have so many things at Dave already I would probably tell him to hold onto to it till the rest are done, which I've told him he has minimum two months to work on as I'm in no rush for that stuff!
> 
> It will probably end up in Dave's hands unless I can work the nerve up to try install it myself. The tools haven't been used since mid spring either so maybe I can make a project of it.



Why not let Carter upgrade it for you. I'll bet it will be ready in no time


----------



## jm2hill (Dec 6, 2011)

Peco said:


> Why not let Carter upgrade it for you. I'll bet it will be ready in no time



what did the upgrade cost? were there handle choices or just a stock upgrade?


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

I just ordered what I have on my funa ...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 6, 2011)

I forbid to pay his insane shipping charges. 

I will wait for his next sale, or for one of you guys to decide to sell yours!:lol2:


----------



## unkajonet (Dec 6, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I know its not cool to say this but how do you get over the fact that these knives look like crap ?
> 
> I understand that that its all about the blade but seriously some of the handles look like the work of a blind chainsaw carver



I didn't really get what the big deal was about MC's knives until I used one. Now I have 2. Trying to convince myself not to get a third right now. It's not working...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 6, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> I forbid to pay his insane shipping charges.
> 
> I will wait for his next sale, or for one of you guys to decide to sell yours!:lol2:



Insane shipping charges? What planet are you from? Check out what it costs to ship one of the pass around knives, insured, of course. Now, he could increase his price and offer free shipping, and that would probably make you feel better.

But do wait for a sale. I suspect one may be in the works in time for Christmas.


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

I was told that there will be no sale before christmas!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 6, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> I didn't really get what the big deal was about MC's knives until I used one. Now I have 2. Trying to convince myself not to get a third right now. It's not working...



I'm down to 7 (from 10).

Stefan


----------



## add (Dec 6, 2011)

DK chef said:


>



Darn if that isn't one sexy profile... Ferrari in a box. vg:vg:


----------



## Peco (Dec 6, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I'm down to 7 (from 10).
> 
> Stefan



Only 7 :whistling:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 6, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Insane shipping charges? What planet are you from? Check out what it costs to ship one of the pass around knives, insured, of course. Now, he could increase his price and offer free shipping, and that would probably make you feel better.
> 
> But do wait for a sale. I suspect one may be in the works in time for Christmas.



I ship things daily, and I will tell you $15+ for a small funayuki seems steep; at least double. But you're right, if his knives went up 10%, they'd still be attractive. I think it's just knowing that he occasionally runs great sales with free shipping that will keep me waiting.... and I am sure one of these will be for sale in the BST soon enough!


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 6, 2011)

I am actually really surprised he did not have a big sale after his open house. I am sure he will have one at some point, but nothing compared to his moving sale.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 6, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> I ship things daily, and I will tell you $15+ for a small funayuki seems steep; at least double. But you're right, if his knives went up 10%, they'd still be attractive. I think it's just knowing that he occasionally runs great sales with free shipping that will keep me waiting.... and I am sure one of these will be for sale in the BST soon enough!



A one pound package, sent USPS Priority, insured for $225 and with signature confirmation is $12.95. I'll admit there are less expensive methods, but none that I'd care to entrust a $225 knife to. YMMV.

Keep your eyes open over on the "other" forum, too. And if you haven't yet signed up at Carter's website, do so to get the alerts on new products and sales.

I got a surprise when he shipped my 9 sun gyuto. Evidently he has no boxes to fit anything much over 7.5 sun, so it was taped securely to a 1 x 4 pine board and bubble-wrapped. Unorthodox, but it worked.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> A one pound package, sent USPS Priority, insured for $225 and with signature confirmation is $12.95. I'll admit there are less expensive methods, but none that I'd care to entrust a $225 knife to. YMMV.
> 
> ...taped securely to a 1 x 4 pine board and bubble-wrapped. Unorthodox, but it worked.


+1 on the shipping. As for the taping the knife to the board, that's not unorthodox. It's probably the best way to keep your tip from breaking off, imo and several folks around here including myself have shipped this way on occasion.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Dec 7, 2011)

Bet your knives are among those: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkODBX5jVJk&feature=uploademail


----------

